# Euro Mount



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I've done a big whitetail euro mount myself. I used water maceration method. It's a nasty, stinky process, but it yielded amazing results! It completely removed all sinus tissues from the deepest regions of the sinus canals, better than scarab beetle larvae. After maceration, I boiled it in water and borax. Then whitened the skull with concentrated hydrogen peroxide. It really helped having an outdoor gas turkey fryer to use as a boiler.


----------



## dcjeep69 (Jan 10, 2021)

That sounds like a good way to do it


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Be sure to wrap the antler bases tightly in heavy duty aluminum foil sealed in heat resistant duct tape when boiling. Also protect the antlers from rodents during the water maceration outdoors. I used 1/4" hardware cloth and fashioned a cage to cover it. Don't worry about the bugs. It'll take weeks for the anaerobic bacteria to do their job. Then everything just oozes out of the skull. You might wanna keep it a secret from most people. They might think your crazy! LOL!


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's how mine turned out done in winter 2008.


----------



## TheDuckBuster (Jun 17, 2007)

I have done several myself, I skin the head ASAP and get off as much flesh and tissue off as I can at that time, then I simmer (not boil) for several hours just keeping an eye on it, then when it's ready pull it out, what little meat that's still left on the skull(especially in the nooks and crannies) I remove with a high power pressure washer. Then once that's done degrease the skull in a dawn dish soap water solution, it usually takes a few days of sitting in it. Finally I "bleach" by using 40 volume developer(can purchase from sallies beauty supply)...I prefer using the liquid form and soaking the skull in a shoe box sized tub because it gets everywhere evenly, let sit overnight and should be good, if it's not white enough still then I will use the cream version wrap in suran wrap and heat with a blow dryer, heat gun, or set it by a space heater for a few hours...ive always had flawless results. The last picture I took it a step further and "metalized" it just to mix it up and have something different I am happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Cspencer (Apr 28, 2021)

Good looking mounts


----------



## Nick Hibbard (Aug 24, 2020)

I've boiled a few deadheads I found shed hunting. My advice for you is if the hide has been on the skull for a while and not frozen then soak the head in water for a week or 2. Then boil and power wash it as best you can. After that you can try to bleach it but there might still be too much oil in the skull which will result in yellow spots. If you don't like it you might try taking a torch and lightly going over the skull which will give you this really cool rustic look!


----------



## allforgb (Aug 28, 2021)

BigXX78 said:


> I've done a big whitetail euro mount myself. I used water maceration method. It's a nasty, stinky process, but it yielded amazing results! It completely removed all sinus tissues from the deepest regions of the sinus canals, better than scarab beetle larvae. After maceration, I boiled it in water and borax. Then whitened the skull with concentrated hydrogen peroxide. It really helped having an outdoor gas turkey fryer to use as a boiler.


I've found really good success with a degreasing step after macerating. Drop it into a tub of water and dawn dish soap for at least a week and it gets the yellow fats and oils out of the skull.


----------



## allforgb (Aug 28, 2021)

TheDuckBuster said:


> I have done several myself, I skin the head ASAP and get off as much flesh and tissue off as I can at that time, then I simmer (not boil) for several hours just keeping an eye on it, then when it's ready pull it out, what little meat that's still left on the skull(especially in the nooks and crannies) I remove with a high power pressure washer. Then once that's done degrease the skull in a dawn dish soap water solution, it usually takes a few days of sitting in it. Finally I "bleach" by using 40 volume developer(can purchase from sallies beauty supply)...I prefer using the liquid form and soaking the skull in a shoe box sized tub because it gets everywhere evenly, let sit overnight and should be good, if it's not white enough still then I will use the cream version wrap in suran wrap and heat with a blow dryer, heat gun, or set it by a space heater for a few hours...ive always had flawless results. The last picture I took it a step further and "metalized" it just to mix it up and have something different I am happy with the way it turned out.
> View attachment 7396551


How'd you do the metalized one? Just dip it in some paint or spray it? I love the look and have been thinking about trying this myself.


----------

